
Government cloud computing adoption - rbanffy
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/how-the-feds-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-cloud-1711.html?jumpid=_TWITTER_
======
QuinnyPig
This article conflates the IC Cloud with GovCloud. The former is run by feds,
the latter is most assuredly not.

